# Flower identification



## Goodlife Bee Co (Jun 29, 2015)

Is there a website or app that tells the flower identification by region?


----------



## Ian G (Jul 29, 2014)

I always just google search my state and the wildflower color, example "indiana white wildflowers" which will then usually return a link from uswildflowers.com. So far I've been able to identify everything i see locally that way. Their site has great pictures.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

I use the app on smartphone called mygardenanswers it's great.


----------

